# Photo Contest-NO SM ENTRIES ARE FINALISTS :(



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Did you adopt from a shelter or rescue group? This contest is your opportunity to give back to that shelter or rescue group!*​ 






 


 
Shelter Fan Photo Contest​ 







*Share your pet's photo & give your favorite rescue organization a chance to win a $2,000 grant to help animals!*

Welcome to our Shelter Fan Photo Contest portion of _The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Holiday Shelter+ Challenge - together with Petfinder.com_! Now you can enter your pet's photo and the name and location of your favorite rescue organization to give them a chance to win *a $2,000 grant to help animals!*
For your photo to qualify, please ensure that it is a happy pet photo. We hope to celebrate the accomplishments of your favorite rescue organization with happy pets in happy homes. Photos of abuse, neglect, or injury will be disqualified and removed. Please go to www.animalrescuesite.com to enter the contest.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has ANY SM member entered their rescued fluff in the contest?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just entered Tessa - Tessa earns her CGC


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to enter Tinker, but when I click on the link in your post, it brings me to the Spoiled Maltese Forums page. (??) I've tried it a few times.....am I missing something??? :blink: I'm probably doing something wrong.....:blush:


EDIT: I went right to the website and entered. So....ok everyone...go vote for Tink!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I'd like to enter Tinker, but when I click on the link in your post, it brings me to the Spoiled Maltese Forums page. (??) I've tried it a few times.....am I missing something??? :blink: I'm probably doing something wrong.....:blush:


:sorry:No, you're not missing something I was! I didn't realize that link wasn't functional. If you go to the site there is a tab on the right side of the screen for "Photo Contest".


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> :sorry:No, you're not missing something I was! I didn't realize that link wasn't functional. If you got to the site there is a tab on the right side of the screen for "Photo Contest".


Marsha - can you change it in your original post or change the instructions so no one's discouraged if they try?

And Maggie - I love!!!!! that shot of Tessa. Good luck!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Marsha - can you change it in your original post or change the instructions so no one's discouraged if they try?
> 
> And Maggie - I love!!!!! that shot of Tessa. Good luck!


I did before I replied to your post. 

Welcome to our Shelter Fan Photo Contest portion of _The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Holiday Shelter+ Challenge - together with Petfinder.com_! Now you can enter your pet's photo and the name and location of your favorite rescue organization to give them a chance to win *a $2,000 grant to help animals!*
For your photo to qualify, please ensure that it is a happy pet photo. We hope to celebrate the accomplishments of your favorite rescue organization with happy pets in happy homes. Photos of abuse, neglect, or injury will be disqualified and removed. Please go to www.animalrescuesite.com to enter the contest.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is entered!
AWS was Hunter's Life Saver!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the picture I chose for Tink. He looks happy :HistericalSmiley: ....he was probably just hot!!! :blush:

View attachment 90106


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!*
*:Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck:*​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LOVE THESE PICTURES!!!!:chili::chili: Good luck!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Voting is now in progress for the PHOTO CONTEST...*

*Would everyone who entered their baby please post the link to their picture so voting can take place? *

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

These posted links do not work! Plese correct them so we may VOTE! :aktion033::aktion033:

Tessa earns her CGC 
AWS was Hunter's Life Saver! 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/att...entries-need-pic-links-vote-tinker-toy-rs.jpg


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marsha - I don't think any of our SM beauties made it. When I looked the other day the site just had about 10 dogs to vote on and none of ours was there.:angry: I'm so bummed but i'm really glad our members entered. They're winners to us.:chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

NEVERMIND...none of our SM fluffs made the cut!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

None of our little ones made it - they're down to the 10 finalists now. We'll have to try again in November. I'm not sure if Tessa can keep up her image of "cute" that long!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> None of our little ones made it - they're down to the 10 finalists now. We'll have to try again in November. I'm not sure if Tessa can keep up her image of "cute" that long!


I think that Tessa will have cute going for a very long time.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't you know cute is every Malt's middle name! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What am I doing wrong  I can't find Tink or Hunter or Tessa  to vote for????


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

allheart said:


> What am I doing wrong  I can't find Tink or Hunter or Tessa  to vote for????


The finalists have been chosen by the judges - NO SM fluffs made the cut!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Starsmom said:


> The finalists have been chosen by the judges - NO SM fluffs made the cut!


 Awwwwwwwwwwwwww. I'm always late. I;ll go back and vote for one of the ones that did make it. Darn. Sorry Tink, Tessa and Hunter. You all deserve it! Sorry


----------

